# Dx code: Emphysematous Changes



## cswift (Oct 13, 2009)

If the verbiage 'emphysematous changes' appears in the body or in the impression of a report, what would be the best code choices....492.8, 793.1, 518.89?

Thanks!


----------



## JulesofColorado (Oct 13, 2009)

I was taught to use 492.8.


----------



## cswift (Oct 14, 2009)

That's what I had been advised to do years ago as well.

However, I'm training someone who has a CCA certification from AHIMA and her forums are telling her that she should not use 492.8 because they say it is not a codable diagnosis, it is a trait, not defined as emphysema, and she should go back and code the presenting symptoms. I told her to go with what her AHIMA people were saying.

Thanks for atleast replying! I was starting to think I was ding-a-ling for asking the question. 

Thanks again!


----------

